
First reported case of transplacental transmission of SARS-CoV-2 infection - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17436-6
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/health/coronavirus-
pregna...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/health/coronavirus-pregnancy-
covid-19.html)

